# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Khu du lich Văn Thánh ' đảo xanh' giữa TP

## hohuucuong

những cây cổ thụ vài người ôm, những bãi cỏ bạt ngàn, hồ bơi xanh vắt, khu du lịch Văn Thánh như 1 ốc đảo xanh giữa lòng sài gòn 
cách trung tâm TP HCM khoảng 2 km nhưng khi xâm nhập khu du lịch Văn Thánh, bạn có tác dụng có cảm giác như đã rời thành phố tới miền quê quả thật thanh bình. Đó như 1 làng quê với những cây cổ thụ xòe tán che mát con đường làng, cái xe kéo hiện đang chờ chủ nhân chất đầy hàng hóa, những bãi cỏ bạt ngàn, những cây hoa sứ thắp sáng 1 góc, với cái cây cầu tre nhỏ bắc qua con rạch. thời điểm cái không gian êm đềm, yên lành ấy khách du lịch chỉ muốn ngả lưng xuống bãi cỏ xanh bên ao sen thời điểm vắt, nhắm mắt nghe gió thổi rì rào qua bụi chuối, cho phép gột trôi mọi mệt mỏi lo toan của đời sống 






Xanh từ cổng.





Không gian rộng, yên tĩnh, lại không chỉ đi xa, Khu du lich van thanh thông thường là chọn lựa chất lượng duy nhất cho những nhóm bạn, gia đình tới thư giãn sau 1 tuần học tập, làm việc mệt mỏi. Nhóm ít tiền chọn phương án trải bạt xuống cỏ, bày thức ăn sở hữu theo, ăn uống, vui chơi. Nhóm gì xông xênh thì vào nhà hàng ăn món ăn do đầu bếp chế biến tuy vậy phương án được chọn lựa khá nhiều đặt biệt thuê 1 ngôi nhà (với chi phí từ 150 - 300.000 đồng) - vừa có không gian riêng trò chuyện, vừa chế biến thức ăn sở hữu theo.







Dù chơi vơi trên mặt hồ hay yên vị trên mặt đất, mỗi căn nhà đều được trang bị bàn ghế, chõng tre, bếp nướng. nhân viên có tác dụng cung cấp chất liệu nhóm bếp cho bạn.
nhà hàng ẩn mình dưới tán cây.

Không gian lý tưởng cho phép trò chuyện.

Ngoài là xem tới thư giãn lý tưởng, khu du lịch Văn Thánh cũng được chú ý tới là 1 khu tiệc buffer hàng đêm với những món ngon phổ biến thời điểm và ngoài nước với chi phí 250.000 đồng/người lớn.

Khu du lịch Văn Thánh, 48/10 Điện Biên Phủ, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM.

----------

